# Handling instructor DC/nova area?



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd like to start handling classes with Hush, we've taken classes in the past but the club we took classes at only offers handling 1-2 times a year, and getting there is difficult after work with DC traffic. I've done some research and ask for recommendations, and these two names came up. I believe they offer private instruction. Does anyone know of either?

Lisa Knock, Burke, VA

Sandy Selander, Great Falls, VA, Online Goldens

In the meantime, I've just been practicing on my own and biking and hiking with Hush. With the exception of grooming (I'm just really bad at it), she looks amazing right now! She was a little slow to mature, but in the last year she has really turned into an adult dog. I'm absolutely blown away by her movement, which was already excellent, but seems to get better with every single bike ride.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I don't know Sandy Selander personally, but she is a very knowlegable breeder, and, I believe, judge. I don't think you could go wrong with her. Good luck.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted to follow up on my original post. I've been working with Sandy since shortly after my original post, and have loved every minute of it. I got more out of my first private class with her in one class than I did taking an 8 week group class through a local training club. In one month she was able to take Hush and I from the very basics all the way to the show ring. She's amazing!


----------

